# Maya and Cobi in the park



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Thankx for looking!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

They are growing up so well hun, they are just lush xx


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

lovely names
lovely dogs
they getting so big x


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

thank u :biggrin:


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

my nephew was on me lap as i was scrolling down the photos, and when one of cobis ears were showing at the bottom of the next photo, he said' rabbit', lol. cobis ears are a good size, he obviously still has a lot of growing to do, he will be big.:thumbup:


----------



## esiteans (Oct 25, 2008)

Very nice dogs, I love them


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

They are both Beautiful it looks a lovely park too!


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

They are gorgeous, I bet they keep you busy!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

thanks 
Yes, he will grow really big...he is 5 months old and 27 kg already 
They do keep me busy but lately they behave quite well so not too much stress


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they are both stunning, gorgeous dogs, fab pics


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww they are beautiful, great pictures, enjoyed looking at them


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*Brilliant pictures Natik lovely dogs  *


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

awwhhh...thank u all 
im so proud of them as they are doing so well at the training too :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

both lovely impressive dogs natik:smile:
cobi is a good weight,what do you feed him on.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

rocky said:


> both lovely impressive dogs natik:smile:
> cobi is a good weight,what do you feed him on.


thanks 
i feed him royal canin for german shepherd babydog....next months hes going to get royal canin for german shepherd junior 
Also feed them raw meat and raw veg


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

What weight do you think he will reach Nati?

Zach is now 24kg but hes 6 months, more lab in him than alsatian though. Aw I love big cuddley dogs


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

louise5031 said:


> What weight do you think he will reach Nati?
> 
> Zach is now 24kg but hes 6 months, more lab in him than alsatian though. Aw I love big cuddley dogs


cobis dad is 55 kg so i guess he will be much the same  
wow...zach is quite heavy for his age too, he seems to grow pretty big too


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

Natik said:


> thanks
> i feed him royal canin for german shepherd babydog....next months hes going to get royal canin for german shepherd junior
> Also feed them raw meat and raw veg


thanks for that.
do you feed the meat with every meal,max is on the purina pro plan for gsd pups,do you feed 3 or 4 times per day,sorry to change the thread slightly,but i am really curious.
i have been thinking max needs fattening up a bit.cheers.:smile5:


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

rocky said:


> thanks for that.
> do you feed the meat with every meal,max is on the purina pro plan for gsd pups,do you feed 3 or 4 times per day,sorry to change the thread slightly,but i am really curious.
> i have been thinking max needs fattening up a bit.cheers.:smile5:


i feed them 3 meals per day and i add raw meat once every couple of days to their meal. Once a week scrambled egg and the odd raw veg we have lieng about 
How old is ur gsd now? Do u know his weight?


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

Natik said:


> i feed them 3 meals per day and i add raw meat once every couple of days to their meal. Once a week scrambled egg and the odd raw veg we have lieng about
> How old is ur gsd now? Do u know his weight?


cheers natik
max is nearly 19 weeks and he weighs 22 kgs,maybe i am worrying for nothing,he's long haired and looks bulky,but it was a shock to see him wet through in the bath,he looked skinny.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

rocky said:


> cheers natik
> max is nearly 19 weeks and he weighs 22 kgs,maybe i am worrying for nothing,he's long haired and looks bulky,but it was a shock to see him wet through in the bath,he looked skinny.


the shock was probably because ur used to him looking so bulky with his long coat :wink:


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

rocky said:


> cheers natik
> max is nearly 19 weeks and he weighs 22 kgs,maybe i am worrying for nothing,he's long haired and looks bulky,but it was a shock to see him wet through in the bath,he looked skinny.


yeah that sounds like a pretty average weight although I'm no GSD expert!

they do tend to look a bit lanky at this age and probably will do until they're a year or so, then they will start filling out


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

Natik said:


> the shock was probably because ur used to him looking so bulky with his long coat :wink:





louise5031 said:


> yeah that sounds like a pretty average weight although I'm no GSD expert!
> 
> they do tend to look a bit lanky at this age and probably will do until they're a year or so, then they will start filling out


that's probably it. ta very much:yesnod:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I SO want another german shepherd.all these pictures are beautifull*


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

thanks janice :001_smile:


----------



## kareng (Sep 4, 2008)

Lovely dogs! And i so want to steal your dogs name. Cobi is such a lovely name for a dog. 
We havnt even got a dog yet!!!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

thanks karenq  it wasnt easy to pick a name for him as we didnt want nothing what so many other ppl have. we actually decided on the name an hour before we got him


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah I really like the names too. My friend had a GSD bitch called coDi. Maya is so pretty for the girl, its beautiful just like she is. All the pics are making the oh want an inuit lol


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

louise5031 said:


> Yeah I really like the names too. My friend had a GSD bitch called coDi. Maya is so pretty for the girl, its beautiful just like she is. All the pics are making the oh want an inuit lol


if ur zach is very active and playfull then an inuit is perfect for u 
They are fantastic unbeatable cheeky characters :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------

